

A way to transform carbon dioxide in the air into valuable materials - yawz
http://www.businessinsider.com/scientist-turned-co2-into-valuable-material-2015-8

======
ColinWright
The article linked here:

[http://www.businessinsider.com/scientist-turned-co2-into-
val...](http://www.businessinsider.com/scientist-turned-co2-into-valuable-
material-2015-8?IR=T)

... points to where it got its information from, which is here:

[http://www.csmonitor.com/Science/2015/0820/Diamonds-from-
the...](http://www.csmonitor.com/Science/2015/0820/Diamonds-from-the-sky-
Scientists-spin-wonder-materials-from-thin-air)

That in turn points to the original press release here:

[http://www.acs.org/content/acs/en/pressroom/newsreleases/201...](http://www.acs.org/content/acs/en/pressroom/newsreleases/2015/august/co2.html)

... which I have submitted separately here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10096787](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10096787)

All of these "source" links have pointers to other sources, and other
information, so they're not all identical, and may all be worth a look,
depending on your level of interest.

